# Honda knockoff engines?



## nparch726 (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anybody around here ever used one of these Honda knockoff engines for a splitter or anything else. Just curious what kind of luck anyone has had with them. I know Honda makes a great engine and I'd like to have one on my next splitter, but one of the knockoffs at around $250 fits into my budget a lot better than a Honda at $650-$700. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Slamm (Jan 2, 2010)

nparch726 said:


> Has anybody around here ever used one of these Honda knockoff engines for a splitter or anything else. Just curious what kind of luck anyone has had with them. I know Honda makes a great engine and I'd like to have one on my next splitter, but one of the knockoffs at around $250 fits into my budget a lot better than a Honda at $650-$700. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!



I know a farmer that has serveral of the Harbour Frieght 5hp knock offs that are something like $100-130 depending on the sale and they have worked for years. He loaned me a garden tiller with one on it and it started and ran great. I would buy one in a heartbeat.

Sam


----------



## nparch726 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was looking at either a 9 HP or an 11 HP, only about $20 price difference on the knockoffs. At about 1/3 the price of the Honda engine, I'd really like to try one, I just hope it'll be reliable for me in the long run.


----------



## swerner (Jan 2, 2010)

I also have a farmer friend who has two of them. They are great engines and he loves them. One is on a grain auger and the other is on a plate compactor. They start great and he loves them. I am actually getting ready to purchase a 13hp w/ electric start from maxtool for a log splitter i am building. 

On both of his the choke is backwards from what the sticker shows. He was told that they are made in the same factory as Hondas, but I have no idea if this is true or not. Anybody else heard that????


----------



## Paso One (Jan 2, 2010)

I have one on a water pump, very reliable I thought it was just a Honda Painted Black


----------



## redprospector (Jan 2, 2010)

As bad as I hate to support China, I have one on my splitter. It's split about 18 full cords this year, and seems to be reliable so far. At $130 I can't afford to do much to repair it if it does break down, but Honda parts will enterchange.
I bought a Brigg's a few years ago, it was made in China too (or maybe it was Tiawan). It's all being made in China, might as well save a few bucks.

Andy


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2010)

I put an 13 horse on my old Bolens 1050.

It runs like a champ, the only prob after 6 years was the plastic fuel nipple came out of the tank.

Easy fix, oh yeah, one other thing, couple of years ago it got super hard to start, and I broke a pull cord. It just needed the vavles adjusted, no problems for the last 2 years.

Starts in 2 pulls every time (even well below freezing)


----------



## J.Gordon (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a POS Briggs on my splitter that gave up the ghost. Harbor Freight had one on sale for $120.00. I researched the net and found that a lot of go-cart racers used this engine. It came with a year warranty so I bought one, no problems so far and its starts like a Honda, one or two pulls.

This little engine has already paid for its self and sips fuel. I like the fact that my whole engine cost less than a carb on the Honda and if it blows tomorrow I would buy another.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 2, 2010)

J.Gordon said:


> I had a POS Briggs on my splitter that gave up the ghost. Harbor Freight had one on sale for $120.00. I researched the net and found that a lot of go-cart racers used this engine. It came with a year warranty so I bought one, no problems so far and its starts like a Honda, one or two pulls.
> 
> This little engine has already paid for its self and sips fuel. I like the fact that my whole engine cost less than a carb on the Honda and if it blows tomorrow I would buy another.





Yeah mine is real thrifty on gas for a 13 hp. 

I do remember one other problem with the engine. It was less than a year old and the choke butterfly stem broke.

Cheap plastic part, I make one from a 10-32 machine screw flattened on one side with 2 tiny 2-40 screws holding the butterfly.

Guess they are OK internally, but they missed some of the quality of a Honda.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got one on a water pump thats used all spring and summer, it's a 6 hp.
Was skeptical but the whole unit was on sale for 125.00 compared to a Honda powered unit at 499.99. I though I'd give it a shot as if the motor blew the pump would still be good. This thing has been used for three years without a hitch, sits outside in the weather year round, starts on the first pull. I would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 2, 2010)

I have several of them and they have worked well for me. They have some quirks but you can't beat the price. On all of them the muffler nuts backed out in the first day. One burns some oil, but the low oil sensor works! The throttle and governor linkage is a bit light gauge and easy to bend. A kill switch failed on me. A spark plug cap slowly self destructed, replaced it with an OEM Honda cap for $20. The gas caps are finicky and can leak. They are not perfect but I have hundreds of hours on some of them and they start right up.


----------



## Gatsby174 (Jan 2, 2010)

IMHO they are 2x better than any motor besides the genuine Honda's! I have a clone 6.5 hp that runs for 8-10 hrs a day every day (commercial work truck), and has been doing that for 3 years now. It gets an oil change with synthetic oil twice a year. Still starts every time on the second pull. I think they run much smoother than the B/S and Techumseh motors. Good luck, and you won't regret getting it!


----------



## TFPace (Jan 2, 2010)

*Harbor Freight*

Keep a check on HF's sales. They import a Honda clone that is supposed to be a exact copy of a Honda.

I bought a 6hp from HF and installed it on a Troy-Bilt tiller.

Start up just like a Honda for A LOT less $$$.


Tom


----------



## malibuskier (Jan 2, 2010)

Today, between the sale and my 20% off cupon I got the 6.5HP engine for $104! I paid $19.99 for the 2 year waranty and life is good....

Dave


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lifan makes a decent engine. Cheap and they work.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish they went up to 20hp twin cylinder models... I think they stop at 13. A 20hp horizontal shaft Honda twin runs about $1300. 

Ian


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 2, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I wish they went up to 20hp twin cylinder models... I think they stop at 13. A 20hp horizontal shaft Honda twin runs about $1300.
> 
> Ian



yup but Honda's are well worth the investment. Have you looked at kohler?

Look for a well maintained used.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep, Kohler, Briggs, Honda... all within a couple hundred of each other.

Ian


----------



## Gatsby174 (Jan 2, 2010)

I use a lot of small engines commercially and would not recommend a Kohler. For a motor that big I would definetly go with a Honda or Kawasaki, perhaps a Briggs (they have gotten much better recently). JME,


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 2, 2010)

I was told if I was to get a Kohler, to make sure it was a "Command" and not a "Courage". Don't know how good that advice was.

Ian


----------



## porky616 (Jan 2, 2010)

company i work for had a pile of these honda knockoffs in their scrap yard. after digging around i ended up with 13 all water pumps 1" up to 4". all stuffed, after a day in the shed i had 12 running motors and 1 seized and 13 busted pumps. seems to me the only thing that is crap on these motors is anything attached to them. all the pumps had cracked or just rattled to bits. we now use honda 3"pumps hooked up to these knockoff motors and have no trouble at all. and they pump the nastiest salt water known to man, you can almost walk on the water its that hard


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 2, 2010)

Gatsby174 said:


> I use a lot of small engines commercially and would not recommend a Kohler. For a motor that big I would definetly go with a Honda or Kawasaki, perhaps a Briggs (they have gotten much better recently). JME,



I have had more B&S problems then Kohler problems. I have a 13hp and it is on its second mower. It may be because B&S are more popular and I see more homeowner non maintained mower then pro-used equiptment. 



Haywire Haywood said:


> I was told if I was to get a Kohler, to make sure it was a "Command" and not a "Courage". Don't know how good that advice was.
> 
> Ian



Id agree. But haven't seen to many Courage.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 2, 2010)

porky616 said:


> company i work for had a pile of these honda knockoffs in their scrap yard. after digging around i ended up with 13 all water pumps 1" up to 4". all stuffed, after a day in the shed i had 12 running motors and 1 seized and 13 busted pumps. seems to me the only thing that is crap on these motors is anything attached to them. all the pumps had cracked or just rattled to bits. we now use honda 3"pumps hooked up to these knockoff motors and have no trouble at all. and they pump the nastiest salt water known to man, you can almost walk on the water its that hard



What kind of pumps?


----------



## porky616 (Jan 2, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> What kind of pumps?



no name brands matt, i think they are all the casting rejects from honda, all the cracks seem to follow casting flaws and where they broke the cast was super thin


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 2, 2010)

Gatsby174 said:


> I use a lot of small engines commercially and would not recommend a Kohler. For a motor that big I would definetly go with a Honda or Kawasaki, perhaps a Briggs (they have gotten much better recently). JME,



What about the Subaru/ Robbins??? They seem to be popular with JD for some items.


----------



## J.Gordon (Jan 3, 2010)

jburlingham said:


> What about the Subaru/ Robbins??? They seem to be popular with JD for some items.



IMHO Subaru/Robin are every bit as good as Honda engines. Subaru/Robin - Honda are neck and neck IMO.


----------



## jbighump (Jan 3, 2010)

i know someone who has a hf honda knockoff on a water pump and it starts on the second pull every time


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish I'd found this place when I was building my splitter. B&S 18hp intek engine for $479. http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/briggs_vertical_shaft_engines4370.html

Ian


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got a broad-spectrum of these motors 1.5 hp on my ol' ladys little tiller(replaced a briggs), 6.5 hp on a water pump, and a 13 hp on my log splitter(replaced a briggs.) The log splitter and water pump are both 3 years old and run flawless, if not starting the first pull they start the second.
I'm impressed, there are those things about loose nuts bolts and screws on them....so watch em close after running at first. I will not hesitate to buy or use them again...if I have to. I bought mine off evilbay.
Yeah and I do have to add the gas caps are sucky.


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the 11hp HFT on a splitter 80 cords + it has been flawless.
Keep in mind you can't parts locally! (air filters have to be purchased from HFT.)
Handyman magazine usually has 20% off coupons every month.
Mark


----------



## Ductape (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there a way to tell the difference between a good chinese knock-off engine, and a crappy one? Are there brand names they are sold under here that I would know would be good? Or...... should i consider any chinese motor that resembles a Honda GX a good bet?


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 3, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Is there a way to tell the difference between a good chinese knock-off engine, and a crappy one? Are there brand names they are sold under here that I would know would be good? Or...... should i consider any chinese motor that resembles a Honda GX a good bet?



All 3 I have are the "lifan" brand


----------



## Javelin (Jan 3, 2010)

Better get those while they last EPA is putting the hammer down on those real quick!


----------



## J.Gordon (Jan 3, 2010)

Green(t)horn said:


> All 3 I have are the "lifan" brand



Lifan is a good manufacture.When you find a engine that you may want, look it up on the net for problems.


----------



## nparch726 (Jan 3, 2010)

good to hear a vote of confidence, I haven't really heard a lot of negatives about these engines yet!


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Is there a way to tell the difference between a good chinese knock-off engine, and a crappy one? Are there brand names they are sold under here that I would know would be good? Or...... should i consider any chinese motor that resembles a Honda GX a good bet?



Lifan's are good for Chinese. I have worked on them and they seem decent. If you take care of it, it will run fore a long time


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like Lifan utility engines go as high as single cylinder 15hp. No twin cylinder utility engines.

Ian


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Looks like Lifan utility engines go as high as single cylinder 15hp. No twin cylinder utility engines.
> 
> Ian



you can get a used twin for dirt cheep off a busted rider. You will probably have to go threw the thing and make sure all is well inside. They are poorly maintained by the general public.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 3, 2010)

How would you adapt a dirt bike engine to a hydraulic pump? They turn way too many revs for a 4000rpm pump unless you hooked it up the tranny and used the clutch and gearing.. 

Ian


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How would you adapt a dirt bike engine to a hydraulic pump? They turn way too many revs for a 4000rpm pump unless you hooked it up the tranny and used the clutch and gearing..
> 
> Ian



dirt cheep not dirt bike off a riding mower.


----------



## Gatsby174 (Jan 3, 2010)

The problem is though that most of these motors are a vertical shaft and you can't get the easy mounts to run the hyd motor off of. Most snowblowers have horizontal shafts though, you could get a good motor off of one of these cheap. I still think the chinese knockoffs are a better bet though!


----------



## fishercat (Jan 3, 2010)

*i agree!*



J.Gordon said:


> IMHO Subaru/Robin are every bit as good as Honda engines. Subaru/Robin - Honda are neck and neck IMO.



i replaced the 5.5 HP Honda with a 9 HP Subaru/Robin and it's excellent.it was on Ebay new for $330 shipped.

i ain't buying nothing from China if i have a choice.even if it costs me more money.


----------



## J.Gordon (Jan 3, 2010)

fishercat said:


> i replaced the 5.5 HP Honda with a 9 HP Subaru/Robin and it's excellent.it was on Ebay new for $330 shipped.
> 
> i ain't buying nothing from China if i have a choice.even if it costs me more money.



I can't say I blame you on that! I do think Subaru/Robin engines are the cats meow. But at the time i had a $120.00 and needed an engine fast.
If I had the money for a Subaru/Honda i would have went that way.
But the little Lifan saved my butt with no problems to date!


----------



## fishercat (Jan 3, 2010)

*i ain't saying they aren't good.*



J.Gordon said:


> I can't say I blame you on that! I do think Subaru/Robin engines are the cats meow. But at the time i had a $120.00 and needed an engine fast.
> If I had the money for a Subaru/Honda i would have went that way.
> But the little Lifan saved my butt with no problems to date!



we wouldn't be hearing these stories if they weren't good.

it's just the principle of it for me. i'm a stubborn bastard.


----------



## nparch726 (Jan 3, 2010)

Will one of the pump brackets from Northern Tool or someplace similar fit on one of these Lifan engines, or is the bolt circle around the shaft different than the Honda? I was thinking of using a Haldex 16 GPM pump with either the 9 or 11 HP engine. I'm sure I can look and find it, but does anybody know off the top of their heads which mounting bracket will fit?


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

nparch726 said:


> Will one of the pump brackets from Northern Tool or someplace similar fit on one of these Lifan engines, or is the bolt circle around the shaft different than the Honda? I was thinking of using a Haldex 16 GPM pump with either the 9 or 11 HP engine. I'm sure I can look and find it, but does anybody know off the top of their heads which mounting bracket will fit?



Should have a standard bolt pastern.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 3, 2010)

jburlingham said:


> What about the Subaru/ Robbins??? They seem to be popular with JD for some items.


Got 2 of them,one on my wifes "motorcycle" and one on my generator.Very good IMHO....


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 3, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> dirt cheep not dirt bike off a riding mower.



Ah... riding mower... that's an animal of a different color. In Fact, that's what I did with my splitter... an old 18hp B&S off a rusted out mower. It's old enough that it only runs at 3000rpm instead of 3600 like most do now. I paid $100 for the whole mower.

I had dirt bikes on the brain because when I was googling Lifan, I found a lot of bike motors.

Ian


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Ah... riding mower... that's an animal of a different color. In Fact, that's what I did with my splitter... an old 18hp B&S off a rusted out mower. It's old enough that it only runs at 3000rpm instead of 3600 like most do now. I paid $100 for the whole mower.
> 
> I had dirt bikes on the brain because when I was googling Lifan, I found a lot of bike motors.
> 
> Ian



Yup, they have lots of dirt bike motors. Decent as well, I have worked on them and they seem good if taken care of.


----------



## some zilch (Jan 3, 2010)

i have a "yinxiang" (or something like that) brand 13hp elec start honda clone on my splitter. its is even painted the exact same as its honda counterpart. it starts, runs, and sounds like a honda. i paid $179 for it. it has run perfect for the last 7 or so years. it was on a lawn tractor, now it is on my splitter. the elec start is a nice feature.

i used to work at a honda equipment dealer, who also sold lifan generators. we would interchange the honda parts to use to repair lifan engines-no issues.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

some zilch said:


> i have a "yinxiang" (or something like that) brand 13hp elec start honda clone on my splitter. its is even painted the exact same as its honda counterpart. it starts, runs, and sounds like a honda. i paid $179 for it. it has run perfect for the last 7 or so years. it was on a lawn tractor, now it is on my splitter. the elec start is a nice feature.
> 
> i used to work at a honda equipment dealer, who also sold lifan generators. we would interchange the honda parts to use to repair lifan engines-no issues.



What engine is that? I didn't see one on there website, you talking vertical or horizontal shaft?


----------



## some zilch (Jan 5, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> What engine is that? I didn't see one on there website, you talking vertical or horizontal shaft?



it is a horiz shaft engine, and i cant find it either. i bought it from an ebay dealer years ago. if it didnt have 2 stickers that said "yinxiang", i could make anyone believe its a honda


----------



## Coldfront (Jan 5, 2010)

I just bought a Honda GX 160 cc 5.5 Hp from Northern Tool on sale for $329
Damn good motor.

"The Honda 160cc GX Series OHV commercial-grade engine is designed for the most demanding commercial applications. It has set an industry standard for reliability and durability. Overhead Valve design offers cooler, fuel-efficient operation and cast iron cylinder sleeve provides longer service life. The GX is reliable, easy starting and quiet running. Meets EPA and CARB emission levels standards. This legendary engine has earned the reputation as the preferred engine for construction equipment. Common applications include pressure washers, compressors, log splitters and chipper/shredders."


----------



## griffonks (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out this link, dangerous but looks like a blast- Lifan 2.5 HP engine. http://www.garagejournal.com/?p=439#more-439


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if it's a Lifan, or Ching-Chow, but Costco sells an 8KW generator with one for $600, vs. the Honeywell w/Honda for $1K


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jan 5, 2010)

Gatsby174 said:


> IMHO they are 2x better than any motor besides the genuine Honda's! !



My exact thoughts too. Great for things that dont see lots of hours for sure. I dont have enough hours on mine to say for how long? The fact that they start just like a Honda is great, the Chinas got that part right. I would add to never pay list for one, they are on sale every other month. I have a $99 coupon for the 6.5 version I intend to use before it runs out in Feb.


----------



## nparch726 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been looking mostly on ebay so far, I haven't seen anything in the 9-11 HP range at Harbor Freight here. Most of the time on ebay they're $225-$235 plus shipping, but every now and again they run an actual auction. I'm hoping to wait for one of those and hopefully get a little better deal, I just can't bring myself to spend the roughly $700 on a real Honda on my budget.


----------

